# Black Grips, hard and cracked, rubberized Crazy Glue repair



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 30, 2017)

I love all formulas of CA glue. I used black rubberized CA to fill in the cracks in these old black grips


 . Apply liberally and push it in to the Rubber and fill large cracks. I also use accelerator. It speeds up drying time. Large cracks can be filled. Small cracks will be filled. What the hell these grips are nearly falling apart anyway as you can see one is broken and they are severe cracks on them so this strengthens them it does not soften them. It does add a little bit of glossiness which you could adjust. All I know it's better than them falling apart and breaking in my hands and they are more usable now. I can take them on and off my bars without fear of them self-destructing. They're not worth much in this condition anyway so this is a great fix. They also fit Loosely on my bars so I have some duct tape on the bars for a nice fit. Where eye protection with this glue use in well-ventilated area. Some people have allergic reactions. It's a very toxic fume that affects your eyes nose throat and lungs. Glue and accelerator available at hobby shops or eBay or Amazon.


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm curious if anyone has tried that Flex Seal liquid rubber stuff to accomplish the same.


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 31, 2017)

A Flex Seal type coating would only be visually pleasing. It would not have the bond or the strength that the ca has. This stuff is strong strong strong. Have built many model airplanes with it over the years, different formulations of course. And repaired many things. I glued a sole on my work boot completely back on and it still has not come off. These adhesives are  one of the world's greatest tools I would not want to be without.


----------

